# Affordable school in Sharjah



## Queen98

Can any one help giving info on affordable schools in Sharjah or Ajman. 
I have got 3 kids and can't afford a British school. Any good school with good reputation will do. And please give info on where to dot shopping as my budget is tight. 
Thank you. Please any one?


----------

